# Unsweetened vs Sweetened



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a chocolate truffle recipe thats calling for 45 grams (1/2 c) of processed unsweetened Dutch cocoa powder. Can I use the Hersheys cocoa powder instead.The container for the Hersheys does not say weather it is sweet or unsweetened. I am making these for co workers and don't want to screw them up. Any help greatly appreciated. One of those food substitutions questions..........


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Here you go...Hershey's Coccoa Powder

If you look, you see it has no added sugar.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks thetincook should have thought about the website myself. Not been a good day........


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

cake rookie, I don't have time right now to go into details, but, please understand that fine dutch cocoa is not interchangeable with the heavily sweetened type like Hershey's.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank You Cape Chef,understand completely. Will just have to get Dutch cocoa next time I go to the grocery store.Had in mine to make truffles but I was short some more ingredients too.Just made a sock-it-to-me cake instead. Be interested to hear when you have time though.You have been a big help... You too thetincook.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

CapeChef, Are you talking about Hot Coccoa Mix for drinking (the just add water type) or the the baking stuff? If manufacturers are adding sugar to plain old baking coccoa powder, I think I have been horribly misinformed.


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

The questions above suggest there's some confusion about exactly what "Dutch process" and not-Dutch process cocoa powder mean. Here's some information from a website called "whatscookinginamerica.net:"

Question:

I'm confused! Can you tell me the difference between Dutch-Process Cocoa and Unsweetened Cocoa? Are they interchangeable in a recipe? - Nancy (1/10/04)

Answers:

Both types of cocoa powder are unsweetened and therefore bitter when tasted alone.

Dutch-Process Cocoa or Alkalized Unsweetened Cocoa Powder has been treated with an alkali to neutralize its natural acidity. Because it is neutral and does not react with baking soda, it must be used in recipes calling for baking powder, unless there are other acidic ingredients in sufficient quantities used. It has a reddish-brown color, mild flavor, and is easy to dissolve in liquids.

Unsweetened Cocoa has a complex chocolate flavor while the Dutch-process is darker and more mellow. Its intense flavor makes it well suited for use in brownies, cookies and some chocolate cakes. When natural cocoa (an acid) is used in recipes calling for baking soda (an alkali), it creates a leavening action that causes the batter to rise when placed in the oven.

It is important to use the type of cocoa specified in a recipe because it may affect the recipe's balance of acid. If you must substitute, use the following formula:

Substituting Unsweetened Cocoa for Dutch-Process Cocoa - 3 tablespoons (18 grams) Unsweetened Cocoa Powder plus a pinch (1/8 teaspoon) baking soda.

Substituting Dutch-Process Cocoa for Unsweetened Cocoa - Leave out any baking soda called for in the recipe.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks....


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks brreynolds for a very helpful post. I've kept both in cupboard without fully understanding the difference.


----------

